# Standard Poodle Licking Himself untill severe infection



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Have you tried this type of collar (inflatable collar)? http://www.petco.com/product/100555/ProCollar-Premium-Inflatable-Protective-Collar.aspx
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=15678
http://dogkneeinjury.com/alternatives-to-an-e-collar/

Don't laugh, but you could also try putting a pair of "boxer shorts" or "shorts" on him while you are home. He might eventually get them off though, but you could fashion a harness of sorts that wraps around his chest like doggie suspenders! Most doggie attire leaves that region open and obviously wouldn't work so you'd have to improvise. Maybe a human baby onesie or whatever they're called? *OR THIS *: https://www.thegralencompany.com/te...mart&page=shop.browse&category_id=87&Itemid=1 --looks like you must order via your vet but it's an option and they might have them in stock.

I have a licker too. My vet doesn't think he has food allergies, but thinks it's a season allergy issue. He has to wear an e-collar too. What's frustrating is there's often no rhyme or reason to the body part they choose to lick and they'll suddenly stop and/or move on to a different area. Has your pup licked or chewed on any other part of his body, ie., his paws? 

(On a side note, I've had great luck with Chris Christensen's Peace & Kindness to prevent infection. I'm lucky in that the e-collar works though.) 

I'm not sure this is possible, but I wonder if it's something to do with the stitches themselves (an allergy to whatever they're made of).


----------



## momof5sobusy (Sep 3, 2009)

OMG!!! I have not even though about boxers etc.... What a great idea!!! I'm gonna go try that right now. lol Thank you so much. Maybe this will help. Also I didn't try the inflatable collar because the lady at the supply store thought that since he was licking his belly and hind legs it wouldn't stop that. The Big E collar sure didn't! lol


----------



## pap2labc (Jun 25, 2010)

Something else to try if the inflatable collar doesn't work... We take towels and fold them over and use duct tape to put them around the dogs neck. You adjust the width of the towel to fit the size of the dog. They can't bend their neck around to lick and it's pretty comfortable for the dog unless they're trying to get to something they should be going for.  Good luck!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vienna licks her privates every night so much to where her entire rear and bottom of her tail is stained a very unattractive orange. I've been making her wear undies with a hole cut for her tail. You can buy little boy briefs (something that fits snug) I used these for Vegas when he was neutered, but he hardly needed them.


----------



## momof5sobusy (Sep 3, 2009)

He doesn't chew his paws. Just his elbows(scratching) and licking and biting his groin area down his hind legs. I have a pair of my sons boxers on him right now. lol The towels did not work. He had them off within 30 minutes. How I don't know, but even duct taping the E collar didn't stop him from taking that off. The boxers are working some but some of the area is still exposed. It's a work in progress! The itching has subsided some and the zymox seems to be really helping. I will be glad when this is over. lol Also does anyone have any idea how to keep him from peeing on his front legs???? He's a squatter and is constantly stinky from peeing on himself.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He will probably start lifting his leg soon. Some boys take up to 10 months to lift their legs. My whippet both lifts and squats. When yours is bigger hopefully when he squats it won't hit his legs. 

I am sorry he is having so much trouble with his neuter. Hopefully, with all you are doing, it will be over soon.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lifting his leg may not keep him from peeing on his leg, Vegas lifted his leg once and pee'd straight into his armpit.


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Either that or you can try diapers or those pants. I went to a groomer to ask for advice and her schnauzer has pants with pads to stop him from marking everywhere.


----------

